# [Eclipse] Version de Java

## Neuromancien

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais installer Eclipse mais il veut m'installer dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2 comme dépendance alors que j'ai déjà installé la version 1.5.0. Que faire ?

----------

## geekounet

La JDK 1.4 est nécessaire pour la compilation de certains paquets java en dépendance d'eclipse, donc tu ne peux pas y couper. Mais ça s'installe très bien à côté des JDK 1.5 et 1.6, les slots sont fait pour ça, et t'es pas obligé de l'utiliser en JVM principale, ça sert juste à compiler.

EDIT : et fait un peu de recherche avant de poster, le sujet est déjà apparu ya pas longtemps (premier résultat après ton post pour une simple recherche sur eclipse dans le forum français, alors va pas me dire que t'as cherché avant).

----------

## Neuromancien

En même temps, le paquet sun-jdk-1.4.2 est marqué comme unsatisfied.

----------

## kopp

Comment ça unsatisfied ? ce serait pas parce que tu dois télécharger le binaire à la fin ? Genre fetch-restricted à cause de la licence ?

----------

## Zazbar

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Comment ça unsatisfied ? ce serait pas parce que tu dois télécharger le binaire à la fin ? Genre fetch-restricted à cause de la licence ?

 

Probablement, et c'est peut etre pour ca qu'il installe le blackdown par défaut (qui est opensource, lui ^^)

----------

## geekounet

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Comment ça unsatisfied ? ce serait pas parce que tu dois télécharger le binaire à la fin ? Genre fetch-restricted à cause de la licence ? 
> 
> Probablement, et c'est peut etre pour ca qu'il installe le blackdown par défaut (qui est opensource, lui ^^)

 

Non, il est pas opensource, c'est un port de la machine Java de Sun pour Linux, créé à l'époque où Sun ne distribuait pas encore de version Linux. La raison pour laquelle c'est le choix par défaut sous Gentoo, c'est parce que sa redistribution est autorisée. (cf. Wikipedia)

Note : Sun autorise la redistribution de sa JVM depuis la version 1.5, et la JVM Sun 1.7 est bien libre elle par contre  :Smile: 

----------

## Zazbar

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Zazbar wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*   Comment ça unsatisfied ? ce serait pas parce que tu dois télécharger le binaire à la fin ? Genre fetch-restricted à cause de la licence ? 
> 
> Probablement, et c'est peut etre pour ca qu'il installe le blackdown par défaut (qui est opensource, lui ^^) 
> 
> Non, il est pas opensource, c'est un port de la machine Java de Sun pour Linux, créé à l'époque où Sun ne distribuait pas encore de version Linux. La raison pour laquelle c'est le choix par défaut sous Gentoo, c'est parce que sa redistribution est autorisée. (cf. Wikipedia)
> ...

 

Merci pour ses précisions, je pensais que c'etait un projet 'totalement' séparé mais apparement non  :Smile: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Comment ça unsatisfied ? ce serait pas parce que tu dois télécharger le binaire à la fin ? Genre fetch-restricted à cause de la licence ?

 

Oui, c'est le cas. J'installe le binaire téléchargé ? Cela ne risque pas de poser des problèmes sachant que j'ai déjà installé le JDK 1.5 ?

----------

## blasserre

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Comment ça unsatisfied ? ce serait pas parce que tu dois télécharger le binaire à la fin ? Genre fetch-restricted à cause de la licence ? 
> 
> Oui, c'est le cas. J'installe le binaire téléchargé ? Cela ne risque pas de poser des problèmes sachant que j'ai déjà installé le JDK 1.5 ?

  *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La JDK 1.4 est nécessaire pour la compilation de certains paquets java en dépendance d'eclipse, donc tu ne peux pas y couper. Mais ça s'installe très bien à côté des JDK 1.5 et 1.6, les slots sont fait pour ça, et t'es pas obligé de l'utiliser en JVM principale, ça sert juste à compiler. 
> 
> 

 

----------

## Neuromancien

Une question : Comme la JDK 1.4 ne sert que pour la compilation d'Eclipse, peut-on la supprimer ensuite ?

----------

